

Origin of intelligence, mental illness linked to ancient genetic accident - Irene
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-12-intelligence-mental-illness-linked-ancient.html

======
bediger4000
An interesting idea, and even more so if true. However, this web reference
only gives a whiff of a hint at where to find the real research. That real
research is behind the infamous "Nature" paywall. The "Nature" people never
let anything out of their paywall, so in general, we'll never see this paper.

Don't even bother reading the link, the title is as much info as you're going
to get out of it.

~~~
Irene
Here's the link to the original publication:
[http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nn.32...](http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nn.3276.html)
You can ask Seth Grant (sg3@sanger.ac.uk) or Tim Bussey (tjb1000@cam.ac.uk)
for a preprint

------
mistercow
Headlines like this make my brain hurt. I mean, seriously, what would even be
an alternative hypothesis? That aliens intentionally modified our genes to
make us smarter? That is all I can come up with.

